# how to stop an exe file through a batch file



## vinodkalpaka (Jul 20, 2004)

*how to stop an exe file through a batch file(MS-DOS)*

hi all,

OS :MS-OS
I have opened a ms-access file through following batch file shon below

*PATH = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\;C:\windows\Command"
REM The next 2 lines must be 1 line in the batch file to execute.
START /WAIT Msaccess.exe "C:\data.mdb" /x "Create Snapshot"
EXIT*.

but i do not know how to close that ms-access file with another or same batch file.please help me.

Thanking in advance


from,
vinod


----------

